# Anyone recognize this flower?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughter is spending her first spring in her new home, and these flowers have popped up and are almost ready to bloom. Any ideas? They look a lot like some sort of lily to me, but I am not sure.










I'll shrink the photo considerably if/when I get answers or thoughts. Sorry about the big photo.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't see the picture. It shows the little box with a red x.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I'll shrink the photo considerably if/when I get answers or thoughts. Sorry about the big photo.


You're linking to an image in your gmail account so we cannot see it. Try uploading it to a free picture site such as photobucket or flickr and reposting it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sherylb said:


> I can't see the picture. It shows the little box with a red x.





Feylamia said:


> You're linking to an image in your gmail account so we cannot see it. Try uploading it to a free picture site such as photobucket or flickr and reposting it.


Sorry about that. I was trying to post the photo quickly, did a preview, and all was well. Didn't think to look at the link.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Spoiler



baby triffids?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> baby triffids?


Good one! I was 12 when


Spoiler



The Day of the Triffids came to our movie theater. I've never been the same when it comes to having to sit in front of large plants.


 I could share your "help" with Megan, but she'd probably never be the same. (Apparently, there are quite a few of these around their yard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Are the buds that are not opened a soft, pale purple-- light puse?

Could be wild potatoes.  I can barely see them, though.  I'm a master herbalist, but I'd need a better peak.  Common Nightshade, too, has a similar bud with pale purple, star-shaped flowers and a yellow center... but I don't see berries.  Potato and Tomato are part of the nightshade family.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I think you'll have to wait until they actually bloom in order to figure it out. To be truthful, it looks like a weed to me.

Joyce


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

oliewankanobe said:


> Are the buds that are not opened a soft, pale purple-- light puse?
> 
> Could be wild potatoes. I can barely see them, though. I'm a master herbalist, but I'd need a better peak. Common Nightshade, too, has a similar bud with pale purple, star-shaped flowers and a yellow center... but I don't see berries. Potato and Tomato are part of the nightshade family.


I don't think they're part of the nightshade family. I wish I had a closer photo. Maybe my daughter will take one for me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Spoiler



audreys 2-10?


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay so it's obviously some kind of herbaceous perennial looking at it's growth habit (Definitely not a Potato, sorry oliewankanobe  ) do you have a close up of the leaves? and where are you in the world? America?

I'd highly recommend the ID section of www.gardenerscorner.co.uk/forum (it's a UK site but whith a number international users as well  )

Just had a quick ponder and my gut feeling is that it's a _Lamprocapnos_ (I used to know it as it's former name Dicentra or common name Bleeding-Heart) but as other's have said when it flowers well definitely know


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I think you'll have to wait until they actually bloom in order to figure it out. To be truthful, it looks like a weed to me.
> 
> Joyce


I don't think they are weeds. The previous owners have the yard landscaped beautifully, and these flowers are in the beds that were created by the landscapers. We'll see when they bloom, I guess. You might be right, but I think the placement indicates something planted intentionally.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

That is what my astilbe (sp?) looks like in early spring....except mine are more reddish when young.  I am so curious to know what this turns out to be!!

Be sure to update this thread when you do. =)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I don't think they are weeds. The previous owners have the yard landscaped beautifully, and these flowers are in the beds that were created by the landscapers. We'll see when they bloom, I guess. You might be right, but I think the placement indicates something planted intentionally.


It's definitely not a Bleeding-heart, as my mother used to raise those so I'm familiar with them. We live in the middle of the U.S. (My daughter is in Overland Park, Kansas.) The shape of the blossoms reminds me of a lily, judging by the photo that I have. She's going to take a close-up photo pretty soon.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My first thought was they are "Naked Ladies" and the leaves will die back as the flowers bloom leaving the stalks "naked", hence the name.  But, I thought they bloomed much later in the season, so I am not sure.


----------



## CarlBullock (Dec 28, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> It's definitely not a Bleeding-heart, as my mother used to raise those so I'm familiar with them. We live in the middle of the U.S. (My daughter is in Overland Park, Kansas.) The shape of the blossoms reminds me of a lily, judging by the photo that I have. She's going to take a close-up photo pretty soon.


Worth a try 

check out the site mentioned someone on there will definitely know!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

crebel said:


> My first thought was they are "Naked Ladies" and the leaves will die back as the flowers bloom leaving the stalks "naked", hence the name. But, I thought they bloomed much later in the season, so I am not sure.


That was what I thought, too, but knew it was much too early for them. They resembled lilies, with the oval buds and the tall, woody stem.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

CarlBullock said:


> Worth a try
> 
> check out the site mentioned someone on there will definitely know!


It certainly was worth a try, and I'm afraid I didn't sound very appreciative of the suggestion. I apologize.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I almost want to say peonies, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Megan took some closer shots, and the flowers look completely different that I thought they would. (It doesn't even look as if there are buds yet.) Here are the close-ups. If no one has an idea, I'll look at the website that you suggested, Carl. (I'll probably look there anyway when I get a few minutes.)





































Thanks for humoring me, by the way. You all are the best!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

davidhburton said:


> I almost want to say peonies, but it's hard to tell.


There's something about the leaves that reminds me of peonies, but the only peonies I've ever seen around this neck of the woods are bushes that have been established for some time. (At least, in Megan's case they would have been there already since she and her husband didn't plant any peonies after they moved there in July.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I don't think they are weeds.


Well. . .. but any plant can be a weed if it's growing where you don't want it to.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . .. but any plant can be a weed if it's growing where you don't want it to.


True!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

They are peonies. I was pretty sure in the first picture, but in this one I'm sure.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dollcrazy said:


> They are peonies. I was pretty sure in the first picture, but in this one I'm sure.





T.L. Haddix said:


> Those are peonies, I'm 99% certain.


Well, I'll be! I thought that peonies were only in bush or tree form. Never did I dream that there are actually peonies that die down in the winter, but that probably is what these are. There are herbaceous peonies and intersectional peonies, both of which come up anew each spring after the snow is gone. Peonies were my first thought after I saw the four newer photos, but I didn't realize they could come up each spring. It will be interesting to see what they look like when they bloom. As I said earlier, the previous owner of the home had someone landscape it beautifully, with the thought, I think, that something will constantly be in bloom once the weather warms up.

Thanks for your help and expertise (and guesses).

Here's a photo of intersectional peonies, which resemble the photos that Megan sent.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah, but the mystery won't really be solved until they bloom. Keep us posted, Cindy.

Joyce


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Ah, but the mystery won't really be solved until they bloom. Keep us posted, Cindy.
> 
> Joyce


Will do. Megan (MeganW on KB) said to tell everyone thanks! (Don't know why she didn't tell you herself since she's been a member here for 2 1/4 years.)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> I almost want to say peonies, but it's hard to tell.


Peonies, yes. Almost certain. Mine are just starting to come up. Bloom early summer.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Peonies, yes. Almost certain. Mine are just starting to come up. Bloom early summer.


I can't believe that I didn't know that there were varieties of peonies that aren't bushes or trees. Wow! I grew up with yards and yards of peony bushes lining my mom and dad's yard, and my sister, my late dad, and I planted a couple of beautiful white peony bushes at the cemetery where Mom and Dad are buried. I can't wait to see what the colors are in Megan's peony patches. (We may get a lot of pleasant surprises this spring and summer as her flowers grow and bloom.)


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love peonies, hate ants - my grandmother and my mother love peonies - so I get to see them from afar - the flowers are so heavy they put wire thingys to hold them up -

my first thought was a butterfly bush of some kind - to attract butterflies to the garden..


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

angelmum3 said:


> I love peonies, hate ants - my grandmother and my mother love peonies - so I get to see them from afar - the flowers are so heavy they put wire thingys to hold them up -
> 
> my first thought was a butterfly bush of some kind - to attract butterflies to the garden..


Ours were always teeming with ants. I don't remember having seen any ants on the beautiful peonies at the cemetery. Will have to look next time I'm over there.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You can hardly see any flower. You really have to identify from the plant. It appears to be some kind of weed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> You can hardly see any flower. You really have to identify from the plant. It appears to be some kind of weed.


I'm pretty sure it's a weed because of the way the yard was landscaped and maintained professionally, as well as the locations of other identical plants that are coming up in similar locations in other flower beds. I guess time will tell. After researching the hearbaceous and the ITOH peony varieties, I'm betting that it's one of those. If you're right, I'll apologize and eat my words.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Yup. Most definitely peonies. I have a number of them in my yard, and they are gorgeous. They also smell terrific. When they bloom, they'll look like this:








(The peonies are the pink 'balls'). Just beware if you want to cut them and bring them in the house. They'll be covered in ants.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

ok, not a butterfly bush! 

(I googled peony stalk/spring and yep, most definitely peonies!)


----------



## MickeyB (Apr 2, 2011)

Definetely peonies.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> Yup. Most definitely peonies. I have a number of them in my yard, and they are gorgeous. They also smell terrific. When they bloom, they'll look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up with lots of peonies around our yard, and, aside from the ants, they're lovely. Unfortunately, I associate them with cemeteries and Memorial Day, but it could be worse. I love the fragrance that they have.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

It's so funny you mention the ants, because when I was little we had a bunch of them (peonies) around our house and I always called them the "ant plants". lol  Who knew?!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

From the pic, it reminds me of Bleeding Heart...


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Bleeding hearts are lovely, too!  I have a couple, but they never have gotten very big.  There's a family down the road who has an enormous one by their mailbox.  I'm s-o-o jealous, lol.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

I also think they are peonies.  They look exactly like the peonies coming up in my perennial garden right now.  They are beautiful plants -- easy to maintain with gorgeous blooms.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Flower update. As several of you suggested, Megan's flowers are, indeed, peonies. I'm anxious to see them when they bloom. Looks like this mother/mother-in-law will be making a road trip soon.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, look just like my peonies.  It'll be exciting to see what color they are.  Anyone have a tree peony?  It's like a peony on steroids.  i cannot wait for my garden to bloom!  I love going outside everyday to see what's popping up!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Anyone have a tree peony?


Wow! Never heard of this. Sounds gorgeous, though. A few years ago, I had a tree hibiscus, but it didn't winter over.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in zone 5.  Tree peonies are hardy.  Google it.  They're like peonies on steroids.  They grow on a woody stem.  Gorgeous!


----------

